# VGA signal generator/tester



## derekleffew (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking for a *pocket-sized* 1024x768 VGA color bar generator. All it's used for is to test that signal is getting though the lines to the projector.

I have this one, but it broke, and I can't find it again.


----------



## museav (Jun 2, 2011)

There were several people making some compact VGA test pattern generator units but every one I've checked has stopped production. Has to be digital now (HDMI, DVI or SDI) or it just ain't cool enough. This is about the closest I find, WELCOM TO AVLINK or VGA Pattern Generator - PG-VGA - Shop now - Black Box, and they're around $285 to $300. For that cost you could probably also get a used laptop and run some pattern generating software.


----------



## wolf825 (Jun 2, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Looking for a *pocket-sized* 1024x768 VGA color bar generator. All it's used for is to test that signal is getting though the lines to the projector.
> 
> I have this one, but it broke, and I can't find it again.
> View attachment 5104View attachment 5105


 

Company is in NJ... Welcome To Data Sync Engineering Looks like they still make them...
The VGA-Plus Computer Monitor Tester
XGA 1024x768 Computer Monitor and Projector Tester

http://www.cdadapter.com/econoxga.htm



-w


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 2, 2011)

Add on a DVI to VGA adapter?


----------

